# DVR 942 or ViP 622?????



## J.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello all, new member from Pittsburgh here......

Help fill me in here if you don't mind on the new DVR receivers.

I called DN today to make sure all my equipment was compatible with the DVR 942, and the service rep told me about the promotion coming up Feb 1st.

From what I got, and read more about here is that the new MPEG 4 DVR will be available for $299 starting Feb 1st.

Is this new model indeed the ViP 622??????

Also, from what I was bout to buy (the 942) it seems if I wait I can save @ $2-300 bucks.........

Should I wait out for the new Feb 1st model????

I am looking for PIP, HD, DVR abilities. I currently have a NEC 42" Plasma with a Yamaha 850Watt Surround, LG Up Conversion DVD..

Thanks in advance for help!!!

JJ in Pittsburgh........


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

If you want the MPEG 4 channels wait!!
The 622 is a brand new model how many bugs will it have remains to be seen!!!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

simply put, it would be stupid to buy the 942 at this point. The 942 is an end of life product now, the 622 is a beginning of life product, and all new HD including locals in HD, will only be available on the new mpeg4 units like the 622. 

And it doesn't matter if you have the right gear already or not. When getting the lease deal on the 622 Dish is covering all extras needed to get it running for you. New dish's, switches, cables, etc. Just call them back at 12:01am Feb 1 and place your order for the 622


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree but I would wait till 12:30 am to call. I will be trying to get through at 12:01.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

So when they open the order lines on Feb 1, will that be Eastern Time?


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

navychop said:


> So when they open the order lines on Feb 1, will that be Eastern Time?


From my experience with evening calls to customer support, I bet it will be Bombay time.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

I spoke with the exec. offices today regarding a different issue, but did ask about the timing of the offer. The person I spoke with indicated that the new offers would likely become available at 2AM EST. Seeing how that is also midnight MST, and E* is based in Colorado, this actually makes sense.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

rcbridge said:


> If you want the MPEG 4 channels wait!!
> The 622 is a brand new model how many bugs will it have remains to be seen!!!


A bit presumptuous on your part. If E* basis the 622 on the 942 platform, I think they will have a pretty nice box on their hands.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Only a bit presumptuous. The 811 was supposed to be based on the 6000 with OpenTV and the optional modules built-in. The 501 was described as a 4900 with a hard drive. The 921 was based on the 721. New receivers based on at least somewhat stable platforms, all with a horrendous user experience upon introduction. The 522-based 942 started to break the pattern but still had problems.

There is cause for hope, however, as the 622 seems to be more closely related to the 942 than the other examples. Also I haven't seen any showstopper complaints on the 411/211. The only thing really giving me pause right now is the upgrade path (want to go through my dealer/installer) and possible new fees that have been mentioned but not officially explained.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

If you don't care about Digital/HD LiLs and the new HD channels, get the 942 and activate before 2-1-06(if you don't already have an HD receiver). That's what I would do.


----------



## J.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

BoisePaul said:


> I spoke with the exec. offices today regarding a different issue, but did ask about the timing of the offer. The person I spoke with indicated that the new offers would likely become available at 2AM EST. Seeing how that is also midnight MST, and E* is based in Colorado, this actually makes sense.


I was told 24 hours a day.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The phone lines are open 24/7, but the offer is unlikely to be available in the computers for CSRs to sell you until 2am ET.


----------

